# Halloween type music from independent bands



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of an independent band that makes Halloween type music that would be good for Hauntcast?
I would like to highlight some local/independent music that would fit the format.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

I know of a great band that provides me with great scores. If you need something, I can had a word with the lads


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Check this guy out http://www.myspace.com/vampiresjournalmusicianorg. Found him on mySpace awhile back.


----------

